# TVA 5,5 sur ipod à fnac : c'était vrai !



## tothysis (21 Juin 2004)

Je viens d'acheter mon ipod 15 go à la fnac de Bordeaux : 299 ¤ et avec les 6 % adhérent ça ma fait 281,06 ¤ !


----------



## tothysis (21 Juin 2004)

Il y avait ce matin le même nombre d'ipod que samedi après-midi dans le rayon mp3 (2-3 ex pour les 3 gammes). La seule différence est la petite affichette discrète proposant la promo avec la grille des réductions par modèles. Le 15 go est affiché à 307 ¤ après escompte de caisse. Pourtant à la caisse il est passé à 299 ¤.


----------



## jpmiss (21 Juin 2004)

EN FAIT C'EST BEL ET BIEN VRAI!!!
Ce matin quand je suis passé il n'y avait pas encore l'affiche et j'avais pas le temps d'attendre le vendeur.
Heureusement que vous m'avez mis le doute!
J'y suis retourné et me voila possesseur d'un 40Go a 484 ¤!!!!!!

YOUPI!!!!   

Grouillez vous y en aura peut etre pas pour tout le monde!!!


----------



## jpmiss (21 Juin 2004)

up!!!


----------



## pil38 (21 Juin 2004)

ouiouioui c'est bien vrai ... g vu tout ca a lyon bellecour ... ca sent le nouveau modele a plein nez !!!!


----------



## vincmyl (21 Juin 2004)

Moi j'attends la sortie du mini :love:


----------



## bernie18 (22 Juin 2004)

Sur le site de la fnac, les ipod sont encore à leurs prix d'hier !!!!

Bizarre bizarre tout çà !

La fnac veut-elle se débarrasser de ces futurs anciens modèles... ?


----------



## ederntal (22 Juin 2004)

bernie18 a dit:
			
		

> Sur le site de la fnac, les ipod sont encore à leurs prix d'hier !!!!
> 
> Bizarre bizarre tout çà !
> 
> La fnac veut-elle se débarrasser de ces futurs anciens modèles... ?



Cette promo n'est valable qu'en magasin...


----------



## bernie18 (22 Juin 2004)

Ca y est , les ipods ont retrouvé leur prix moins attractif .......

J'ai pas craqué, j'attendrai les prochains ....... hihihihihi


----------



## SulliX (25 Juin 2004)

Vu a la Fnac Champs Elysées aujourd'hui : des *iPod* en *Soldés* !
 Le 15 Go est affiché à 297 Euros, et il y a aussi les autres versions.
 Si ça peut intéresser qqun...


----------

